# When to go from tupperdor to coolerdor?



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I am curious at what point some of you guys went from tupperdors to a coolerdor. I am currently on my 5th tupperdor and the expense is adding up. A 232oz tupp, with 2 cedar trays, Boveda packs and a hygrometer runs around $100 and will hold about 80 cigars. So at this point I have spent about $500 to store 400 cigars. I realize most of this, the shelves, Boveda packs and hygrometers can be used in whatever I go to so I don't think it was wasted money by any means.

Just wondering at what cigar level, 200, 300,etc did you decide to go to a coolerdor.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

2.5 CF Wine cooler holds 400 cigars easily, 


But to answer your question I went from tupper -> cooler -> to multiple cooler -> multiple wine coolers and pretty much within very close time as I realized my addiction. I held out on the wine coolers waiting for sales on them. But as for transition to cooler form tupper, that decision was made when I got tired of running out of room in my tuppers. 


getting close to the end of summer watch walmart as large coolers will hit sales of 50-75% off


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thig said:


> I am curious at what point some of you guys went from tupperdors to a coolerdor. I am currently on my 5th tupperdor and the expense is adding up. A 232oz tupp, with 2 cedar trays, Boveda packs and a hygrometer runs around $100 and will hold about 80 cigars. So at this point I have spent about $500 to store 400 cigars. I realize most of this, the shelves, Boveda packs and hygrometers can be used in whatever I go to so I don't think it was wasted money by any means.
> 
> Just wondering at what cigar level, 200, 300,etc did you decide to go to a coolerdor.


I would say it's time for a cooler.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

csk415 said:


> I would say it's time for a cooler.


You're probably right, it's just another learning curve all over again. I research stuff to death so now I will spend the next 2 weeks reading everything I can about how to properly set up a coolerdor.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I have to ask. Isn't the cooler more for holding boxes? Not just loose cigars? Because I've considered getting a cooler but i seldom buy full boxes. And usually only buy singles to 10 packs. I've only ever bought 2 full boxes and that was a cc purchase. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I have to ask. Isn't the cooler more for holding boxes? Not just loose cigars? Because I've considered getting a cooler but i seldom buy full boxes. And usually only buy singles to 10 packs. I've only ever bought 2 full boxes and that was a cc purchase.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Generally yes coolers are great for long term storage of boxes but can do trays for singles as well in them just as good.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Generally yes coolers are great for long term storage of boxes but can do trays for singles as well in them just as good.


Good too know. I've been looking into weather tight boxes in lieu of coolers. I like the air tight aspect better. I didn't know about them until i think @bobbya08 mentioned using them for box storage.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> I have to ask. Isn't the cooler more for holding boxes? Not just loose cigars? Because I've considered getting a cooler but i seldom buy full boxes. And usually only buy singles to 10 packs. I've only ever bought 2 full boxes and that was a cc purchase.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If getting into the cooler every time you want a smoke seems like an issue just use a tupper also. Fill tupper with singles and only get into cooler to add smokes or refill tupper.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use em all....coolers now have slots to slide in trays for box storage or you can just do what I do....I use one of those gallon freezer bags and put about 25 cigars in each...don't zip em....just keep the bag open. This lets you organize each bag with a batch, box, inside. Open it once a week to let a nice air exchange and I've been doing this for 4 years and with KL I've barely had to add DW maybe 2 times in a year. I buy the 2.5 gallon size tupperware...about 200 corona sized cigars can fit inside those.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

csk415 said:


> If getting into the cooler every time you want a smoke seems like an issue just use a tupper also. Fill tupper with singles and only get into cooler to add smokes or refill tupper.


This..... I have a desktop humi for the next weeks smokes......the rest stay tucked in the coolerdor or coolidor or however you want to spell it ......


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> This..... I have a desktop humi for the next weeks smokes......the rest stay tucked in the coolerdor or coolidor or however you want to spell it ......


I am doing something similar, I have a small tupp that holds may 25 and I keep it in the den, the rest are in large tupps in the basement.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I have to ask. Isn't the cooler more for holding boxes? Not just loose cigars?


You may be right but at this point I have 10 SC trays so going either way would be no problem.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't know you had to choose one or the other!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I didn't know you had to choose one or the other!
> 
> View attachment 145161
> 
> ...


That sir, is a nice collection.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I didn't know you had to choose one or the other!


Well you're right, I am just not sure I need to keep spending $100 for every 80 cigars I want to store if the coolerdor is a better option. I would probably still keep some of the tupps active.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> 2.5 CF Wine cooler holds 400 cigars easily,
> 
> But to answer your question I went from tupper -> cooler -> to multiple cooler -> multiple wine coolers and pretty much within very close time as I realized my addiction. I held out on the wine coolers waiting for sales on them. But as for transition to cooler form tupper, that decision was made when I got tired of running out of room in my tuppers.
> 
> getting close to the end of summer watch walmart as large coolers will hit sales of 50-75% off


Great advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Alrightdriver said:


> That sir, is a nice collection.


Thanks! But I'm not a collector, just a cigar smoker with a few years' supply on-hand. :smile2:

Oh, and I left out the 48-qt cooler full of NC's and the two 60-qt tuppers for pipe & RYO tobacco. :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks! But I'm not a collector, just a cigar smoker with a few years' supply on-hand. :smile2:
> 
> Oh, and I left out the 48-qt cooler full of NC's and the two 60-qt tuppers for pipe & RYO tobacco. :vs_cool:


Speaking of ryo tobacco ever since you mentioned the d&r ryback I've yet to find the 1lb bag in stock anywhere lol.. Guess I'm going to have to break down and grab a few 3.5 oz cans to try it out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Alrightdriver said:


> Speaking of ryo tobacco ever since you mentioned the d&r ryback I've yet to find the 1lb bag in stock anywhere lol.. Guess I'm going to have to break down and grab a few 3.5 oz cans to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

$100 for a tupperdore? You're doing it wrong...

Seriously though, are you buying some kinda high-end $50 Tupperware or something? Cause trays should be like $30, two Bovedas should be under $10, and Tupperware is pretty cheap...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> $100 for a tupperdore? You're doing it wrong...
> 
> Seriously though, are you buying some kinda high-end $50 Tupperware or something? Cause trays should be like $30, two Bovedas should be under $10, and Tupperware is pretty cheap...


This. I paid less than $20 for my largest Ziploc sealed tupperdors and they are by far my best. I have a couple of SC trays, but I mostly buy boxes. You can always fill up empty boxes made with SC with singles, 5 and 10 packs.

From my experience in the wine world, the wine cooler only makes sense if you live in a very hot climate where even storing large Tupperware in closets, shaded places, and your HVAC system can't keep the home/apartment in that 73-74F range.

I know so many people with $2-$3K wine fridges that have humidity issues, have cooler kick out at the worst times, especially when they are vacationing fir a long period.

Of course I live pretty far North, and we have basements. On the wine front I built a 9'x9'x8' passive wine room on my North wall of the basement.

My smaller tupperdors easily slide under beds or fit in closets and are without a doubt the most economical way to store cigars. Even if you buy very few boxes.

If anybody needs boxes, I tend to hang on to them for a while. I would be happy to ship them your way, if you pay for shipping. On that note most of what I have right now are smaller length sizes or cabinets. Of course as I burn through more CCs and Nicas that will change. Most likely in Spring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> $100 for a tupperdore? You're doing it wrong...
> 
> Seriously though, are you buying some kinda high-end $50 Tupperware or something? Cause trays should be like $30, two Bovedas should be under $10, and Tupperware is pretty cheap...


Well I tend to over kill, but like I said most of what I buy can be used in whatever I set up. But here is where the 100 comes from. 25 for 232oz Sistema tupp, 30 for 2 cedar trays, 20 for 4 Boveda packs, 25 for Caliber hygrometer. I realize I only need 2 Bovedas but you have to have extra while you are rehydrating those.


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> This. I paid less than $20 for my largest Ziploc sealed tupperdors and they are by far my best. I have a couple of SC trays, but I mostly buy boxes. You can always fill up empty boxes made with SC with singles, 5 and 10 packs.
> ...


I do the same. I picked up this 60 quart Ziploc Weathershield for under $15 from my local Walmart: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-60-Qt-WeatherShield-Storage-Box/38345584. I mostly use it for boxes, any singles are either stored in old boxes or I leave 5 packs sealed up and stack them. No need for expensive cedar trays - I don't see the point. I do have a couple of regular humidors - a 50ct and a 100ct. I use them because I have them - one for CCs and the other for NCs - singles that I'm waiting to sample or ones from boxes that I want easily at hand. Everything is kept at 65%.

Given the size of the Ziploc I'm not bothering with the bulk and expense of a cooler. I suppose the only advantage it may have is that the insulation would reduce the daily temperature swing? Has anyone tested this?

TL


----------



## JPT (Jul 19, 2017)

I skipped the tupperdor and went right to the coolidor. I had a 48 qrt and jumped up to a 120 qrt. To the poster who was asking about the loose sticks in a coolidor, I ordered SC trays on Amazon real cheap (I have 5 of them in my 120 qrt). It was a little hit or miss, 2 of them were damaged during delivery since they put them in an over sized box. They are thin, but work:

Trays: (the middle divider is removable)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B9234HE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My setup:









I have since rearranged it a bit. I have 2 boxes of Camacho Liberty 2016's (there are 20 coffins in each box, so they are BIG), and a couple other boxes of sticks.

I have a battery operated fan and a wired computer fan on a timer (every other 15 minutes):

Battery fan:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006IX7TW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

To the OP, the answer is now!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Thig said:


> Well I tend to over kill, but like I said most of what I buy can be used in whatever I set up. But here is where the 100 comes from. 25 for 232oz Sistema tupp, 30 for 2 cedar trays, 20 for 4 Boveda packs, 25 for Caliber hygrometer. I realize I only need 2 Bovedas but you have to have extra while you are rehydrating those.


What the crap!

So after posting here, I thought "I could use another little tupperdore" and I already have extra trays, so I went to Amazon to get another 29cup/232oz Sistema, which have been 12.99 since, well, always and forever...and its $25! As of _yesterday_!

Of course I would wait until the day after it doubles in price to go get on. eBay and everywhere else has jacked the price too. Is there some weird run on Sistema tupperware I was unaware of?


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> What the crap!
> 
> So after posting here, I thought "I could use another little tupperdore" and I already have extra trays, so I went to Amazon to get another 29cup/232oz Sistema, which have been 12.99 since, well, always and forever...and its $25! As of _yesterday_!
> 
> Of course I would wait until the day after it doubles in price to go get on. eBay and everywhere else has jacked the price too. Is there some weird run on Sistema tupperware I was unaware of?


That got me also. I have been just reordering what I ordered previously and didn't look at the price until later. Definitely better options out there for $25 I am finding out from other guys here on this thread.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm officially out of space in my wine cooler. The weather has been more mild here and my basement has been holding steady around 74 degrees, so I went ahead and bought this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KWJ9TS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Of course, it's jumped up $10 since I bought it. It's now $25. But I let it air out for a few days outside and then put a large purchase inside (two boxes, many 5ers). It could easily handle 6+ boxes and many singles. With four 60g Bovedas, it's holding rock solid at 65RH. I put some unused packing pillows in there to take up room until I can have it more full. This will be my resting tupper, while my wine cooler will be my ready-to-smoke stuff.

I will definitely buy more of these if need be. They're awesome and definitely air-tight. I guess I could do a cooler, but I don't like the idea of putting all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thig said:


> That got me also. I have been just reordering what I ordered previously and didn't look at the price until later. Definitely better options out there for $25 I am finding out from other guys here on this thread.


On the upside, the price of the trays has come back down and there's a new vendor that's even cheaper.

Not a fan of giant tuppers for cigars, myself. But that's partially because I use a 150 qt cooler for my primary box storage and tuppers for singles. Price increases notwithstanding, Sistema 7L's with fitted trays are just too perfect for loose cigars.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> What the crap!
> 
> So after posting here, I thought "I could use another little tupperdore" and I already have extra trays, so I went to Amazon to get another 29cup/232oz Sistema, which have been 12.99 since, well, always and forever...and its $25! As of _yesterday_!
> 
> Of course I would wait until the day after it doubles in price to go get on. eBay and everywhere else has jacked the price too. Is there some weird run on Sistema tupperware I was unaware of?


That happened as soon as Ama(spenda)zon figured out to pair the tup with the tray and hygrometer.......... da cat's outta da bag!.....:vs_whistle:


----------

